# Discover Canada (one photo per post)



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

9. *Charlottetown*, Prince Edward Island. A street in the small provincial capital 
of this maritime province.


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

A tipycal american city.. 

I love your country.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ Thank you. 

10. *Manitoba*. Typical flat prairie landscape. The prairies stretch from Manitoba to Alberta. This is most likely wheat.


----------



## hyral (Jan 25, 2007)

wow cool thread, and canada is amazing!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

11. *Montreal*, Quebec. This is St. Joseph's Oratory, a big basilica on Mont Royal. It is the biggest church in Canada.


----------



## canadalover (Oct 6, 2007)

Oratoire saint-joseph, is also the second biggest dome in the world after the st. peter basilica in Rome.


----------



## koogle (Jan 24, 2007)

what a nice collection of pictures! keep up the good work


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

12. *Thousand Islands Park*, Ontario. View from New York State.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

13. *Frederiction*, New Brunswick. Here is the New Brunswick Legislative building, opened in 1882.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

14. *Winnipeg*, Manitoba. Saint Boniface Cathedral. "Saint Boniface Cathedral is an important architectural feature of Saint Boniface, Manitoba, Canada, especially in the eyes of the Franco-Manitoban community."


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

15. *Nicola Valley*, British Columbia. Near the town of Merritt, in south-central BC.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

16. *Edmonton*, Alberta. The capital of the province of Alberta, Edmonton was established as a fort in 1795.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

17. *London*, Ontario. This is St. Peter's Cathedral, built from 1880-1885, is the seat of the Roman Catholic Diocese of London.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

18. Dawson City, Yukon. First settled in 1896 because of the Gold Rush, Dawson City was once a big town of 40,000. When the Gold Rush ended in 1899, the town only had a population 8,000 and now only has a population of 1.327.


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for the awesome photos cc. really well rounded. keep them up. i like the small town photos. it's great to see other parts of the country adn not just the threads dedicated to mainly vancouver and toronto (as fantastic as they are!)


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

19. *Ottawa*, Ontario. Canada's capital and fourth largest city. In this picture, you can see Canada's Parliament. *Thank you Nadini*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> 11. *Montreal*, Quebec. This is St. Joseph's Oratory, a big basilica on Mont Royal. It is the biggest church in Canada.


wow!impressive... I didn't know it was the second biggest church in the world!!!


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Canadian Chocho said:


>


The copper roof seems to have had a strange reaction to the hot summer rain.


----------



## Canuck514 (Oct 12, 2007)

This thread is fantastic, Canadian Chocho! Thank you for taking the time to post all these wonderful photos! 

I hope there will be more...


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Great pictures Canadian Chocho!!



gonzo said:


> The copper roof seems to have had a strange reaction to the hot summer rain.


I think if im not mistaken the tower on the left with the grey looking roof top was recently renovated.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I think I'm in love with Canada


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

20. *Vancouver*, British Columbia. Well, I guess most of you are familiar with Vancouver. All I can say is that the tall building is the One Wall Centre.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Reasons I would love to live in Canada: 
1. I love biiiiiig,open spaces.
2. I love unspoiled,rugged nature,and there's a loooot of it in Canada.
3. Accepting, tolerant, open-minded mentality and a truly multicultural society. 
4. It's a pretty prosperous and peaceful place
5. plus I speak English and French. 

The only minus is the cold I guess.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

21. *Alma*, New Brunswick. This is a typical Maritime town on the Bay of Fundy. the bay is known for it's tidal range and as you can see here, a normal deck turns into a shipwreck, every day.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Just throwing this one out there...

22. *Tiverton*, Nova Scotia. A local fishing community on the Bay of Fundy known for this basalt rock formation:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> wow!impressive... I didn't know it was the second biggest church in the world!!!


It isn't. It has the second biggest dome.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

That rock looks so cool, also scary. I really like the picture of Vancouver it looks like a nice city


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

23. Between *Banff and Lake Louise*, Alberta. Canadian Pacific Railway train.


----------



## Canuck514 (Oct 12, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> Reasons I would love to live in Canada:
> 1. I love biiiiiig,open spaces.
> 2. I love unspoiled,rugged nature,and there's a loooot of it in Canada.
> 3. Accepting, tolerant, open-minded mentality and a truly multicultural society.
> ...


Wow, you sum it up better than most Canadians. Unfortunately, many of my compatriots are unaware of just how lucky we are!!

Thank you for the kind words, Mishevy! I would also love to visit Slovenia someday.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Canuck514 said:


> Wow, you sum it up better than most Canadians. Unfortunately, many of my compatriots are unaware of just how lucky we are!!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words, Mishevy! * I would also love to visit Slovenia someday.*


Me too, especially Bled.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

24. *Fort Amherst*, Newfounland. A small community on the entrance of St. John's Harbour.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

25. Cypress Hills, Saskatchewan. South-western corner of the province.


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

what a beautiful country


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

26. *Toronto*, Ontario. Casa Loma is the former residence of Sir Henry Pellatt a well-known Canadian financier and soldier. Now, it's a landmark of the city.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

27. *Vancouver Island*, British Columbia. Temperate rain forest in Pacific Rim National Park.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Goran™ said:


> what a beautiful country


Thank you. As you can see I'm trying to catch up to February 2nd.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

28. Near *Pangnirtung*, Nunavut. Somewhere in Auyuittuq National Park.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

29. *Îles de la Madeleine*, Quebec. Found an interesting shot. Taken from Îlle d'Etrée looking westward to Îlle du Havre Aubert.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Phew...that's enough for today.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely and awesome pictures. Great job dude


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Good work Chocho. ^^


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

37. *Dinosaur Provincial Park*, Alberta. Renowned for its "badlands" topography and it's dinosaur fossils. Thirty-nine dinosaurs have been discovered here and about 500 specimen have been retrieved. It is a UNESCO World Heritage site.




*BONUS* *Head-Smashed-In Buffalo Jump*, Alberta. This is also a UNESCO site. The name comes from it's histrory of being used by the Native Americans to hunt. The Blackfoot would chase the Bison leading herds of them to their death below.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Oh, so that's where Albertosaurus comes from


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice thread!!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

38. * Florenceville*, New Brunswick. A small village of 860 on the Saint John River. It is here where the world headquarters of McCain Foods Limited is, the worlds largest producer of french fries.


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

"ah mccain, you've done it again" (in australia the adds go like that atleast)


----------



## Canuck514 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the photos! New Brunswick looks gorgeous in that shot!

Looking forward to more...


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

39. *Okanogan Valley*, British Columbia. One of the two major wine growing regions of Canada.


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

I love Canada - seen so little of it but what I've seen is amazing. We got it all in Canada. The only downside is that to visit another provinces like BC or the Yukon its a journey like to another country b/c of the distance.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

40. *Winnipeg*, Manitoba. A street scene in winter. Winnipeg is known for being mighty cold! Ironically, it's one of the sunniest places in Canada.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

41. *Lake Louise*, Alberta. A common vacation spot in the rockies.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have always loved Canada and this thread feels like a holiday to me.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great picture, I like it.


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> I have always loved Canada and this thread feels like a holiday to me.


:lol: Your holidays must be Monotonous then jk
All of these nature pics are great.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Like on a Canadian holiday.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

:drool:, canada is still one of my favourite countries in the world!


----------



## Canuck514 (Oct 12, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> :drool:, canada is still one of my favourite countries in the world!


Thanks ZZ-II!! It is a fantastic country to live in too...

And by the way, I love Germany (and Bavaria) very much. You live in an amazing country...


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

such a sexy country canada ...


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

42. *Halifax*, Nova Scotia. *Description pending*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ Amazing pictures Chocho canadiense :lol: jajaja sorry do you speak spanish? ...


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Good to see this thread again.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver


Looking down West Georgia (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Thank you for ruining this thread.

1 picture per post


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry, my bad!


----------

